# One NEUTERED polish boy to new home



## ladysown (Aug 9, 2013)

I have a small chocolate polish boy looking for a new home.

He's a delightful fellow and well handled.

Given up for reasons beyond the control of the original owner.

He needs his own digs.

Will add a photo when I have one.

Located near London, Ontario.


----------



## ladysown (Aug 11, 2013)

so here are this pictures from this neutered young buck.


----------



## Zaiya (Aug 11, 2013)

Ooooohh!!!!!!!!!! My favorite color and flavor!!!!!! I really wish I could take him, but my parents wouldn't let me! Good luck finding a good home for him!


----------



## Tauntz (Aug 11, 2013)

What an adorable bun! Hope you will soon find him that perfect loving bunny home he so deserves. Best wishes to the both of you as you look for his new home.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Aug 15, 2013)

OMG, he is really cute! I hope you find him a nice new home! &#9829;


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 20, 2013)

We're praying for you both.


----------



## PaGal (Aug 20, 2013)

He is adorable and looks like a little sweetheart!


----------



## ladysown (Aug 20, 2013)

this boy has found a new home with a 12 year old rabbit crazy lass.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 20, 2013)

Congratulations on finding him a new home!


----------



## Zaiya (Aug 21, 2013)

Yay! Good chocolate found a sweet, (hopefully) forever home!


----------

